# What are the differences...



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

between the Smith 99 and the Walthers?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SW99 is no longer made - they stopped in 2005. It was the Smith clone of the P99 w/ the A/S trigger. Walther makes the frame for S&W, and S&W makes their own slide and barrel.

They only make the SW990L now - basically it is the same as the P99 w/ QA trigger, only there is no decock button at all.

The SW99 and P99 are pretty much identical - just aesthetic differences. Slide differently shaped - minor grip changes.

I have both - to me, the SW99 feels more comfortable in a 1 handed grip - the P99 feels more comfortable in a 2 handed grip. I find my P99 to be a tiny bit more accurate. But, it is essentially the same gun. The P99 has tennifer coating; the SW99 uses Melonite (pretty much an almost identical process to tennifer).

I hard chromed both of mine. The Walther looks a bit cooler.

Even though they stopped making the SW99, U can still find new ones floating around, as it has not been out of production long...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As U can see in the 1st pic - I got an M5 light recently, and made the SW99 my nightstand gun. I've used my Glock 34 w/ Glocklight for that purpose for a while. But, I pretty much shoot my P99s exclusively. And, when I took my G34 to the range for the first time in a while, I could see I was out of practice with the trigger and its breaking point. 

I decided to use get a new tac light to fit the SW99/P99, and keep that by the bed. Since I shoot the P99 more, I chose the SW99 to hang the light on (that was I need not take the light on and off all the time).

While I have a slight preference to the Walther, the SW99 is my 2nd most accurate gun and is still more accurate for me than any other gun I own.


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice looking weapons, I like the hard chrome. Thanks for the info.


----------

